# Is my Network Card broken?



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

*The problem:*

I purchased a computer online that arrived this Thursday (24/01/12), and everything did appear to work, until I started to populate the PC with games and what not.

I was downloading a game from Steam whilst I played on my XBox, when I looked across at my computer to check it's progress I noticed that my internet connection had dropped, then before I had a chance to get up, it picked up again.

Fast forward to Thursday evening and the connection had dropped altogether, the network card was enabled but it was showing 'No networks available'. Disabling then enabling the card had temporary positive results, but the connection would then eventually drop again within minutes. At one point it was picking up networks that were very far away but not the ones in my own house (which I thought was a little strange), however it has not done that since Thursday night.

When I restart the computer I have WiFi for a couple of minutes, maybe more, before it cuts out again and claims it can't find any networks.

The network card is a Ralinktech 802.11n Wireless LAN Card, I'm running Windows 8, and I'm close to my router. In fact the computer is in the same place as my last computer, which had no issues.

*Solutions I have tried:*

I first borrowed my brother's USB adapter, which coincidentally is made by the same company (Ralinktech), and that worked fine with no signal dropping, or problems of any kind.

Using the connection from this USB adapter I downloaded updated drivers for my LAN Card, but they seemed to have no effect as the signal still drops.

I then took a slightly drastic step and reinstalled windows (not the full one, the one that removes all of my files). This did nothing.

One of the first things I did was power-cycle the router. Again not helpful.

*Additional info:*

Right now I've been connected for about 30 minutes, I came here to post this right after it cut in the middle of a Dota 2 game.

I've probably missed information off so just ask if you have any other queries.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> I first borrowed my brother's USB adapter, which coincidentally is made by the same company (Ralinktech), and that worked fine with no signal dropping, or problems of any kind.


sounds like an issue with the wireless adapter on the PC then 

make and model of the PC - maybe worth re-installing (Not updating) the wireless driver - if available on the PC manufacturers website


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

etaf said:


> sounds like an issue with the wireless adapter on the PC then
> 
> make and model of the PC - maybe worth re-installing (Not updating) the wireless driver - if available on the PC manufacturers website


When I reinstalled it worked for a good 2 hours but the thing starts and stops working so sporadically that it could easily be coincidence, I also now can't get on the Ralinktech website now for some reason (actual side is Mediatek due to rebranding but that seems down too). I did this yesterday anyway.

It's going to be a bummer if I have to send my new PC back to get repaired, even the few days wait for it felt like an eternity.

I'll take your advice on board and phone where I purchased it when they're open. In the meantime I'm going to keep monitoring this thread for suggestions I can try between now and Monday morning. :dance:

The PC is also a custom build which was assembled for me, so I can't really specify make or model.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the wireless device in device manager

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&SUBSYS_30621814&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&SUBSYS_30621814
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&CC_0280

Vendor ID = 1814
Device ID = 3062

This is the first place I've come to where I feel I'm actually making progress with this issue.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

what windows version is on the PC

well, it is a http://www.ralinktech.com/ device and as you say the site is down

and its one of these devices
Ralink Technology's RT2860, RT2760, RT2890, RT2790, RT306X, RT309X and RT35X2

which only really confirms what you already know


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Uninstall and allow windows to re-install the adapter and Driver *
goto the device manager > Network Adapters > click on the  [+]  to show all the adapters

right click on the adapter and from the menu

remove/uninstall the adapter 

Now restart the pc and allow windows to detect new hardware and re install the adapter and the driver
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

Windows 8 is the OS I'm using.

It was working fine for a solid 3 hours of internet browsing, so I decided to try and risk a game of Dota 2 and it started disconnecting me as soon as the game started, then the internet went down altogether (feels like it dies if I try and push it 'too hard'). So then I did as you suggested and uninstalled it, letting the computer detect it, and it was back to sporadic disconnections.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wired Autoconfig is set to manual(wired ethernet connections only).
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> Please verify that all your Network Services are Started.
> Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.
> 
> • COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
> ...


Wired Autoconfig is not running but I'm using Windows 8 and I'm connecting wirelessly.

There is no Wireless Zero Configuration but then again I'm not on XP. :smile:

Everything else is running.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you try a wired connection to the router using an ethernet cable from your computer's ethernet port to one of the Lan ports on the router and confirm you have internet connectivity with no issues.

If the above works this will confirm that it is a wireless issue only and not a general network/internet connectivity issue.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the website is working again - and a message that they have merged with mediatek
and they have a driver for windows 8 for these adapters


> PCI/mPCI/CB(RT2860/RT2760/RT2890 RT2790/RT306X/RT309X/RT35X2/RT539X)


MediaTek - Downloads Windows
once you have confirmed the questions from *TheCyberMan* would you post the adapter information from device manager please
just to make sure we do have the correct info on the adapter


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> Can you try a wired connection to the router using an ethernet cable from your computer's ethernet port to one of the Lan ports on the router and confirm you have internet connectivity with no issues.
> 
> If the above works this will confirm that it is a wireless issue only and not a general network/internet connectivity issue.


Theoretically I could try a wired connection, but it would mean hauling my computer and it's accessories downstairs, and the thing is by no means small, so I'd prefer to use that option as a last resort. I'm 99% sure a wired connection would work with no issues, since using my brothers USB adapter worked fine the whole time I had it plugged in.

If it's really needed, I can do it later on today.


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

etaf said:


> the website is working again - and a message that they have merged with mediatek
> and they have a driver for windows 8 for these adapters
> 
> MediaTek - Downloads Windows
> ...


*Hardware IDs:*

PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&SUBSYS_30621814&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&SUBSYS_30621814
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_3062&CC_0280

*Service:*

netr28x

*Driver key:*

{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0011

*Physical Device Objective name:*

\Device\NTPNP_PCI0029


They're just some details I pulled from the properties menu of the adapter, there were a lot of different details so I'm not sure which ones we'd need to determine exactly which drivers to use.

When I tried updating the drivers on Thursday as part of my own troubleshooting, I didn't know which ones to use, so I went with: PCI/mPCI/CB(RT2860/RT2760/RT2890/RT2790/RT306X/RT309X/RT35X2/RT539X).


----------



## smk956 (Jan 26, 2013)

It has also become apparent to me that it may now just be dropping when I try to play online games.

Today and yesterday browsing the internet held no problems at all, but before my Dota 2 game could even start properly I'd disconnected. Then today, I tried to play Planetside 2, I got maybe 5 minutes of play before the internet disconnected. As of today/yesterday it seems to only be disconnecting when I try and play MMOs, which is ironic because that's exactly what I bought this computer to play.

I should note that when it does drop, it drops 'for good', and I have to try a mutlitude of things to get it working again, such as Microsoft's own wizards to troubleshoot and sometimes I have to uninstall the adapter and restart my computer.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Understand it is difficult to do a wired connection.
Threason i asked you to do a wired connection is because if you have the same issues when using it wired then it is a generl internet/network issue rather than a wireless issue so no matter what you do to troubleshoot the wireless it is not going to cure the issue as it happens when wired.

If you can i would advise to try a wired connection.

On the drivers i think you have the right ones etaf will confirm this when online.

I could not find a device no 3062 listed there only 3060 is nearest and those drivers you have downloaded are for 306x but wait for etaf to get back to you on that.

Right so you have noticed it is only when gaming could you post a screenshot of the results of a speedtest from the link below please.
_Speedtest_.net - The Global Broadband _Speed Test_


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i was after the name of the adapter as shown in device manager , under network adapters or in ipconfig /all


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should work for all windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

then type *CMD* 

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

